# What has been your best smoking pipe?



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok, so I am having a bit of an issue. I have a Paronelli Briar (Bent Billiard), and I have come to the realization that it is a lousy smoker. 
It gurgles on every single tobacco I put in it, and I have probably smoked at least 60 bowls so far. I cam to this realization when I switched 
from just smoking my aromatics in my $8 cob, to smoking everything I could in it.

What I need is a great smoking, ~$100 or CHEAPER pipe that will last forever. It will be my Primary non-aro pipe, for Virginias (my favorite 
right now). Anyone have any good ideas? This Bent Billiard also doesn't seem to have great air-flow, whereas the Cob DEFINITELY does.

You can also just tell us your favorite smoking pipe, completely unrelated to one that I would/could buy!


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Savinelli, of course. Get a sav, I love mine. Also, the great air flow of a cob is actually probably too much for a briar. If briar smoked well with such a giant stem hole, I imagine they'd be making a few in such a fashion.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Over the years my favorite smokers have been Nordings. If you want to get even cheaper Eriksens are Nording seconds and can be had for $50 or even less. They are not quite as good but do smoke well. I have found there are a higher percentage of stinkers among Italian pipes. If I were having trouble with gurgling I would buy a straight shape not a bent.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd go with Savinelli for briars, as mentioned.

I just wanted to say that although I've never smoked a Paronelli, sometimes pipes just don't smoke well. My oft-told story is from the late 1980's when I bought a brand new Charatan Special that was the perfect shape and weight for me. Beautiful grain. It should have smoked like a dream, yet it consistently underperformed. As your pipe does, this one gurgled on every blend. Chances are good that the briar simply wasn't cured enough and there was some sap moisture left in the wood. I thought smoking would help cure it but I guess not! I smoked it probably 200 times (I was motivated!) and ended up selling it to Barry Levin at Levin Pipes. Shite happens. It may not be the maker, it may just be that pipe. I've owned many a Charatan that has smoked incredibly well.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

KickinItInSD said:


> Ok, so I am having a bit of an issue. I have a Paronelli Briar (Bent Billiard), and I have come to the realization that it is a lousy smoker.
> It gurgles on every single tobacco I put in it, and I have probably smoked at least 60 bowls so far. I cam to this realization when I switched
> from just smoking my aromatics in my $8 cob, to smoking everything I could in it.
> 
> ...


Up to $100 can get you a pretty nice estate pipe with a lot of life left in it. It will already be broken in and a proven smoker. Check out pulversbriar.com and smokingpipes.com for good estate pipe deals.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd throw Stanwell in there as well if your wanting a new pipe. I have several and each one smoke great!. There are quite a few sub $100 models.


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

I second the Stanwell suggestion. Each of mine smoke beautifully. Additionally Nordings have performed quite well for me and would highly recommend them.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

All in all, I'd say my Peterson XL13 Kinsale is the best smoker, but none of my pipes are bad smokers, and they each have a place in my heart .


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Consider a straight pipe. Bents are more prone to issues and can be harder to keep clean.
For having the most chances of getting a great new smoker for under $100, Savi, Pete and Stan are the guys to go to.
You can also get a great estate pipe, but it's recommended you spend some time researching about it (there's some brands which had a great reputation back in the old days, but which most recent pipes are just not as good).

My favorite pipe right now is a 1970's estate GBD Pre-Historic billiard which I snatched for about $30! I wouldn't sell it for $300 now.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Go up to $113 and get this nice Tinsky from Gray Fox.








If I didn't already have one almost just like it, I would.
(Free shipping) Mark Tinsky pipes with FREE SHIPPING - The Gray Fox


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would recomend estate pipes from a reliable place like pulvers.
But you have to know what you are looking at with estates.


----------

